# Digital Art



## rcleary171 (Jan 12, 2021)

My wife gave me a digital drawing pad. I didn't think I would be able to adapt to this new techno toy but I was impressed with the results. It will take some time getting use to it but I feel the effort will be worth it. The attached picture is called "Wild Fire".


----------

